# Briggs & Stratton 15.5h quits running



## RustedE150 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a newly rebuilt 15.5h Briggs & Stratton motor on my rider. When the fuel tank is about 1/4 full (about 1/2 gallon) it sputters and shuts off like it's out of gas. I've replaced the fuel filter and drained out gas and put in new gas. Filled it almost full and it ran fine, but when it got to about the same 1/4 tank it sputters out and dies. Any ideas?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I'm going to say that you have something semi obstructing the fuel pickup, and when the tank is above the 1/4 mark, it gives you enough pressure to overcome the obstruction. If you have access to compressed air, try blowing air back up through the empty tank and see if anything comes out, but it sounds like something blocked up either there or in the carb.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Not knowing any specifics the first thing that comes to mind is gravity. Where is the gas tank as compared to the engine? Is there a fuel pump on this engine and is it working?

I'm suspecting the tank is at about same height as the carb. As long as the tank is full enough for gravity to help move gas to the carb, all is OK. As fuel is used there come a point where gravity feed doesn't do the trick.


----------



## tranders (Jul 9, 2009)

I have the exact same problem with a 14.5HP B&S in my Yard Machine Lawn Tractor.
When the tank gets low there is not enough pressure(gravity) to keep the fuel flowing to the carb. 

You could add a fuel pump (vacuum or electric) or just make sure the tank has plenty of fuel.

Good luck!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

RustedE150 said:


> I have a newly rebuilt 15.5h Briggs & Stratton motor on my rider. When the fuel tank is about 1/4 full (about 1/2 gallon) it sputters and shuts off like it's out of gas. I've replaced the fuel filter and drained out gas and put in new gas. Filled it almost full and it ran fine, but when it got to about the same 1/4 tank it sputters out and dies. Any ideas?




There are a few things we need to know. Firstly what kind of rider do you have? Is the fuel tank mounted to the engine or is it on the rider? Is there a fuel pump in line? Are all your fuel lines in good shape, or are there any cracks?

If you have any pics of the fuel tank to carb fuel line routings, that might help as well. Sounds like you have a fuel pump on the fritz, or the line running from the fuel pump to the crankcase to power the pump is cracked and leaking air.


----------



## RustedE150 (Jun 13, 2011)

ok.. I have a Ranch King 1542 (15.5h, 42" cut). 

There is not a fuel pump on this machine. The gas tank is above "most" of the motor; so I assume the carb must be gravity fed. I installed an inline fuel shutoff 2 years ago. I replaced the fuel filter yesterday. When I pulled off the old one to drain the gas, a bunch of black specks came out of the fuel line. My guess is this is small chunks of the rubber fuel line.

As I said before, this problem arose right after rebuilding the engine. Is there a possibility the choke needs adjusted? 

I pulled off the air filter, etc. to see if I was getting fuel and it started right up.. I put the filter, covers, etc. back on while running and it stayed running for about 10 minutes, before shutting down again. When I pulled off the air filter, etc., It seemed like it was on there ALOT tighter than I remember putting it on. Can I be getting some kind of vapor-lock?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm betting that the fuel line is degrading inside,and shutting off the fuel flow.Replace the fuel line,from the tank,to the carb.Then,remove the float bowl,and clean the bowl,and spray some cleaner through the jets,and passages.Also do as Tractor Beam suggested,and blow backwards through the tank outlet,and flush the tank.When the engine was rebuilt,the compression isn't the only thing that increased...it also inreased the suction,during the intake stroke,pulling more fuel through the lines.


----------



## nearlylostit (Aug 25, 2012)

HAD a very similar problem. Read many posts (bad carb $150?, dirty fuel $15, over-headed seliniod $80, safety switch $30, cracked coil $75, cracked corn $priceless, even saw "get a new mower -ain't worth it"), . LT2000 17hp Brigs would run great for 20 mins then quit. The clear fuel filter would be empty. 5 minutes later there would be fuel in the filter and the mower would run again 5 minutes and quit. Bottom line - Need to ask the mower parts guy specifically for a "Gravity" fed fuel filter - generic filter will not work (assuming there is no fuel pump like mine and the gas tank is just a bit higher than the carb). 5 bucks... simple fix for mine. Hope that is all it for you all! If it isn't it - your only out 5 buck! Cheers


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I agree with the fuel filters - i bot a bunch of fram filters ( for carburated cars) dirt cheep - had running issues with them on - i recently went to a local flea market, and bot 10 'factory screen type filters' - all for $1 each - next time i need some or go there im buying more- cant touch em for under $5 at stores.

Ive replaced rubber lines with a chemical grade clear plastic tubing - can see gas flowing and for any obstuctions.


----------

